# strectch marks



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

is there anythign to get rid of the STRECH MARKS?


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

...no

Can try bio oil for pregnant people, or any good moisturiser

Time is the only true healer of stretch marks and this is very dependant on your skin type


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

this really annoys me, i have slight stretch marks on both of sides of my chest...i've been using a moisturizer just before training which seems to help a little.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Think of them as war-wounds.

Unless they are on your gut....


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Getting these buggers at the top of my lats now. Doesn't help when you have no tan, all purple and red


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Your best bet is to apply a small amount of bio oil or coco butter on the affected area. My experiences of these products isn't amazing, but i have read some positive reviews from other persons.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

i have stretch marks all over me. espesh on my inner thighs and boobs and smaller ones in other areas from puberty.

you cant ever get rid of them tbh. unless you get them lasered.

Only thing you can do is use certain things like bio oil ( which i have but always forget to use it on a regular basis ) or palmers coco butter ( which btw smells AMAZING like chocolate!). or moisturisers with VITAMIN E.

A tan also helps.

How long have u had them for?

Mine were dark reddy/purple for a good year or two and a few years down the line they fade to silvery white lines.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

got some streach marks on both sides of my arms, just about the armpit area, wasn't sure if they were bruising or stretch marks, but my mum just noticed them and they are streach marks :cursing:

ive always moisturised my arms, but didnt think id get stretch marks where i have so i never bothered. with them been fresh, is there anything inparticular that you can use for new stretch marks?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol im a prime candidate for this.

Biceps are stretch marked to fk. Armpit area stretch mark, Lats stretch mark, back stretch mark, and legs argh.

I never really bothered about them. More to do with loose skin I was worried about.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Have them all over, bi's, lats, chest, delts. Couldn't see them when I had a tan. Back on mt2 I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

i have massive ones on legs all the way down inner thigh- biceps all the way down- under arms huge- they fade a little with time - i have tried many creams ect dont work for me- so i just class them as the scars of pumping iron- chicks dig scars right ??


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> i have stretch marks all over me. espesh on my inner thighs and boobs and smaller ones in other areas from puberty.
> 
> you cant ever get rid of them tbh. unless you get them lasered.
> 
> ...


If thats you in the pic i would rep you but cant but... nice ass.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

big said:


> Think of them as war-wounds.
> 
> Unless they are on your gut....


Badges of honour among bodybuilders!!! :bounce:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I get them all over, Biceps, chest, lats, thighs, and their purple and dont fade!! Sunberd helps and cant see them onstage when im tanned up!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

im getting them bad too at top of thighs,biceps and on ass...i dont care too much atm as people cant see but im worried about them getting too low down my legs....

i know there is bio oil which i hear is pretty good....but whats good for preventing? i was thinking of using bio oil on a regular basis just to prevent new ones appearing?!

ps...sorry if its a repost on what anyone else has said....i didnt read all the way up


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

When stretch marks first appear there usaly quite big and red .. but overtime they get smaller and turn to your skin colour so not very visible ..

Personal experience like .. as i have them on the backs of my legs from a massive growth spurt and they were really visible for awhile then after say 1 year you can hardly notice them.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i have them at the top of my chest and spreading onto my arm dont do me know harm tho:confused1:


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

I think they only effect you if you let them bother you.

I use to be soooo self conscious of them when i was younger. ( probably because they was darker.)

People like my friends only notice them when i actually show them.

Best tip like i said is if your developing them now use moisturiser with vitamin E init. helps with the elasticity in your skin. ( part of the reason you get the stretch marks in 1st place )


----------



## uk10 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do stretch marks occur because you lift heavy weight to soon i.e. can't even do a full set of 8 or 10

Newbie here

I have stretch marks form my college days wen i didnt know anything !


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

uk10 said:


> Do stretch marks occur because you lift heavy weight to soon i.e. can't even do a full set of 8 or 10
> 
> Newbie here
> 
> I have stretch marks form my college days wen i didnt know anything !


They occur due to growth and the skin becoming stretched. Still get random ones now, got one on bottom each bi last week which is strange as I aren't getting any bigger.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

king_jamie_h said:


> If thats you in the pic i would rep you but cant but... nice ass.


You look like james mcsweeney on the latest ultimate fighter.

Random, but a compliment! :thumb:


----------

